# Endo is too thick??



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello all,

I had my scan today and the nurse couldn't get a good pic of my lining, but then she did and said it was 12cm and that it was abnormally shaped.
First what is to thick for implantation?     I am scared cause it will be a waist to put them back, if we know from my last cycle when my endo was 15cm at transfer time and they said that was too thick. 
Today is the 24th and they want me to wait till the 30th for transfer, my endo will surely be past 15 then and we would have waist my embies.       
How far are they going to let me go, and will they put them back even if they know that my endo is too thick?                            

My poor snow babies just want to come home!!!!


help please,

thank you 
Brandi


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey brandi
First of all, do I assume you mean mm not cm? I cant understand it being too thick. At my last FET womb lining was 11.2mm and I was told that was great for FET. Unless you do really mean cm?

Hoping and praying you meet your little snowbabies soon honey
Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Brandi-Mine was 14.5mm on my last ivf cycle and i was told that was very good they like it to be a minimum of 7mm...and i got a BFP!!!! 

Good luck hun


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

As my consultant says, 'your lining can never be too thick'!!! When I asked how thick mine was she didn't tell me she just said it was excellent and then told me about it never being too thick....

Good luck,
tx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya

Mine was 14mm too and my hospital said it cannot be too thick.

Good luck x


----------



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

hello ladies,

Thank you all for that, i am just confused. I am worried    that i get a BFN i will think it is cause of my lining. I have an appt today and will see what they say.    Also the problem was that they said my lining was irregular shaped also and that like to see a clear circle ring. Mines was a mishapped, so some more bad news.

I serious would not know what to do with out the back up of FF. I would be rocking,crying and screaming in a corner right now.

Thank you all          P.S i did mean mm not cm.    

Brandi


----------

